# Hello From Sunny Las Vegas



## The Rodent Express (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi,

We are The Rodent Express. We currently breed Fancy/Pet/Show Rats and African Soft Fur Rats/Mice. We used to breed show mice back in the early 2000's and that is when The Rodent Express was born. For those of you wondering the name came from the then popular movie The Polar Express because we were breeding Satin mice in Red, Gold, Chocolate and Blue in Self, Tan, and Fox and folks would often say the colors of our mice made them think of Christmas. Well after a long hiatus from breeding mice, almost 10 years now, we have decided to get back into them.

The main hurdle we face is we are no longer in Southern Cali. It seem that Las Vegas is a literal dead zone for quality mice. Well quality any rodents for that matter 

So if you live in, near, or just drive through Las Vegas we would love to hear from you. We are looking for some good foundation stock. If we need to start with pet store stock and spend a couple years improving on it and creating our own lines we will. It is just so much easier to start with quality animals.

In the meantime feel free to check out our Facebook page at http://www.facebook.com/TheRodentExpress.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

